# Edge fishing



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

It was another great trip on the gulf. We headed out to the edge to catch some kings and a hoo. Rudy wanted to get some kings before he headed back to Texas. The kings were so thick at times the bait could just hit the water and instant hook up. we filled up the cooler quick. went for a troll pulled in a couple bft (caught on orange flash islander w/ bally and black bart) and a big king. we had to shuffle some ice to make some room. stopped and dropped we picked a few scamp and some ers 
I even managed to jig up a mingo by the tail. packed the box full and jummped on the lid. headed back to the dock by night fall. I think Rudy got his king itch scratched. Never did get the hoo but there is always next time!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good haul there.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish! BFT is still on my list to catch


----------

